# Test with a Different Smoker



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a Char Broil Grill/Smoker sitting on my deck and decided since this morning was nice and cool

it would be a good day to smoke some cheese that I got a Kroger yesterday. So I get everything ready








Got my AMNPS in the fire box with some Cherry pellets







Then got the Cheese ready. Extra Sharp Cheddar, Pepper Jack, and some Colby Jack.







And on to the Smoker for a 2-3 hr smoke.







Well at least it's smokin'. That was quite a surprise.

Will post Qview when completed.

Thanks for lookin' and Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## daveomak (Oct 15, 2011)

Mike, mornin'.... Looks like your test is a success....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ... of course I could not be certain unless I had  taste.... smoked PJ would be good...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks good so far Mike!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 16, 2011)

Well sorry for the delay on the final product, but had a mad house yesterday and almost forgot to take pics.

Also after 4 hrs of cold smoke (temp never got over 65* in the smoker) it didn't hardly take on any color.

It smelled good and smokey but I guess I will have to wait 14 days to try it out.













Couple pieces missing from original smoke. Started packaging it before I thought to take pics.

thanks for lookin'

Mike


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2011)

Man it must be cheese smoking season around here. Looking good. After you smoke yours do you put it in the fridge until it can be eaten or do you freeze some of it as well. I am just trying to get an idea of how good the cheese will hold up if it is frozen. I froze a store bought cheese a while back and it just crumbled  once it was thawed. Just curious how the smoked stuff holds up in the freezer. I suppose  it could also depend on the type of cheese you are using as well.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 16, 2011)

I am not sure but I think alot of it has to do with they type of cheese.

I don't freeze any of mine. Most of it I give to family members who are less fortunate then I.

I useually smoke the cheese then let sit on counter for about an hour. Then wipe down and Vacuum seal it.

Put in fridge for 14 days then start giving it away or eating it. I am the only cheese eater in the house out of 7 people. 

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder if it would have made a difference in the color on the cheese if you would have put the AMNPS in the smoke chamber instead of in the firebox.

I can see from your photo that a lot of smoke was circulating, but it just doesn't seem to have gotten to the cheese. Maybe it's the camera. Usually the cheese will turn a shade of

yellowish brown, but if you taste it in a couple of weeks & it's nice & smoky then I guess everything is OK.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 16, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I wonder if it would have made a difference in the color on the cheese if you would have put the AMNPS in the smoke chamber instead of in the firebox.
> 
> I can see from your photo that a lot of smoke was circulating, but it just doesn't seem to have gotten to the cheese. Maybe it's the camera. Usually the cheese will turn a shade of
> 
> yellowish brown, but if you taste it in a couple of weeks & it's nice & smoky then I guess everything is OK.




Well maybe if I explain a little what I did to the smoker and show a pic then it might help me on this some. 

I was wanting to try and equalize the heat somewhat for actual smoking so what I did is bought a piece of

stainless a little longer then the smoke box and bent both ends up. Then drilled holes to bolt it to smoker and firebox.

Also added holes for heat and smoke flow from underneath. Here is a pic:







Smoke seems to flow pretty good through the smoke box. I think maybe the cooler temps and wind might have been

the cause for lack of heat in the smoker. Like I say, I don't think the temp ever got over 65*.

Thanx

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 16, 2011)

Like I said Mike, it sure looked like you had plenty of smoke circulating. I just don't understand why the cheese didn't take on a smoky color.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks Al

I will be back with a review on it in about 14 days. 

When packaging it it did "smell" real smokey.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------

